# Trips not showing up



## LiveTheDream (Aug 15, 2014)

After giving someone a ride tonight, I checked my Recent Trips on the iPhone and it didn't show up. I also checked the Dashboard and nothing there either. 

Has anyone else noticed this or does it sometimes take a long time for them to process? Just drove a few days ago and they showed up right after ending the trip and rating the rider (like usual). I'm not gonna work for free.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Even if they show up in the dashboard, with the new lowered rates, no reimbursement of the $1 safe fee, $10/week for an iphone and you still have to pay for your own cell phone service, etc., you will now be working for free anyway....


----------



## Wolfehowl (Aug 13, 2014)

I noticed that two trips I made a couple of hours ago have not posted, but, again, having to pay for the phone itself ($100 hardware fee), $10/week service fee, 20% pay cut, and finding out through the rider app that there are nearly 100 drivers within a 20 mile radius of Uptown Charlotte, NC (a market that cannot in any way handle that many), I am done with this crap. As for "turning in the phone" in order to quit... screw that! I paid for the pone (hardware fee) and the only way they are getting it back is if they pay me the $100 that I paid for the damned thing... and it doesn't even work properly!!! Keeps crashing. Let's see, anything else I can complain about... yes, but it can wait until another time.


----------



## uberlady (Jun 22, 2014)

Yes, I have noticed that late night trips are taking an upwards of two hours to post on dashboard.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LiveTheDream said:


> After giving someone a ride tonight, I checked my Recent Trips on the iPhone and it didn't show up. I also checked the Dashboard and nothing there either.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this or does it sometimes take a long time for them to process? Just drove a few days ago and they showed up right after ending the trip and rating the rider (like usual). I'm not gonna work for free.


Yes it used to only take minutes for jobs to load onto the dashboard. Now it takes hours.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

How long it takes to post varies. Yes, sometimes it's near instant...other times it can be 4 hours. Check the next day when this happens.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

Seems to take longer on busy nights to process. They always show up eventually. I did notice a ton of my trips say driver did not rate passenger, when I most certainly did.


----------



## Bobhopenut (Jul 25, 2014)

winston said:


> Seems to take longer on busy nights to process. They always show up eventually. I did notice a ton of my trips say driver did not rate passenger, when I most certainly did.


I can't go back online till I rate the rider. Do riders have to rate the drivers?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Even if they show up in the dashboard, with the new lowered rates, no reimbursement of the $1 safe fee, $10/week for an iphone and you still have to pay for your own cell phone service, etc., you will now be working for free anyway....


It's true ... now it seems we get paid in stars. I tried to use some to pay for gas and the clerk was not amused


----------

